# Bedding question



## Angel713 (Oct 17, 2015)

I have an albino hedgie that I have recently adopted. In her little igloo is a scrap of one of my tees and a scrap of fleece blanket which she snuggles with and seems to be happy. Is it necessary to have bedding in her cage?


----------



## twobytwopets (Feb 2, 2014)

Is it necessary to have something covering the bottom of the cage. To provide comfort and absorb urine, yes it's required.


----------

